# Maccabee Neuter Update



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I've spoken to the vet twice since Maccabee came out of surgery. He called when the surgery was completed and told me that everything went well. One testicle had not descended (which we knew), so he had to make an extra incision to remove it from Maccabee's abdomen. It was right above the inguinal ring and he was able to easily get to it. He also removed one baby tooth (I forget which one) that was causing the permanent tooth below it to come in wrong. Several other baby teeth were still in his mouth, but loose, so he left them alone.

The vet called again a bit later and said Maccabee was fine, but he was taking longer than usual to become fully alert. He said he was noting it prominently in his chart in case he ever needs anesthesia again. His temp was a little low, so they were putting extra heat in/on his kennel.

Finally, his pre-op blood work showed slightly elevated white blood cells. The vet said the particular type of white cell that was elevated is usually indicative of intestinal parasites (and he has occasionally vomited) so he would come home on an antibiotic. 

The vet assured me that Maccabee is doing well and should be ready to come home this evening.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Good to hear he's healing and on his way home. Yay! This year has been a very busy year for parasities, my Vet says he's treating tapeworm in dogs that have always been on flea control..it just takes one infected flea. It was the hot winter.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery Maccabee! I think this is a great example of a reason to get the pre-op blood work done.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So good everything is fine. Hope Maccabee feels better soon. Extra love for your boy today.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee is home. Everything went well. He is acting very agitated and uncomfortable. He's pacing and whining. Poor boy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tomorrow hopefully he will be back to his old self. Glad he's home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was very agitated for the first 24 hours too. I thought it was pain, but a friend who is a vet told me that it was more likely that he felt disoriented from the anesthesia. (he had pain meds)


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Kodi was very agitated for the first 24 hours too. I thought it was pain, but a friend who is a vet told me that it was more likely that he felt disoriented from the anesthesia. (he had pain meds)


I think that must be what is going on with Maccabee. He's not acting like he's in pain. In fact, when I let him out of his expen this morning to feed him, he did the RLH thing! I tried to calm him down (as you know he is not supposed to be very active for about a week) but he continued to buzz past me again and again.

I got him out again a few minutes ago and gave him his meds. He's back in his expen. I'm working in my basement office and I occasionally hear him whine or howl. He's quiet now, so I'm going to stay away and hopefully he'll stay quiet and still.

As I mentioned, I'm working from home today. I'm thinking about staying with him tomorrow also, but since I worked from home yesterday I probably should go into the office tomorrow. (My 10-year-old daughter came home from sleep away camp with a bad cold. The cold settled in her chest and she's got asthma, so I stayed home with her yesterday. Today she's with her father.)

How long did you guys stay with you pups after neuter?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> How long did you guys stay with you pups after neuter?


I work from home anyway, so that wasn't an issue. I'm rarely out for more than a few hours at a time. I think I watched him carefully for 2 days. By the 3rd day, it was mostly an issue of keeping him quiet and away from stairs!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody comes to work with me so that wasn't an issue. He had no effects from his neuter anyhow (if I hadn't seen the stitches I'd have sworn they didn't operate on him), so it was a non-event with him. No cone, no onesie, no pain meds required. I was very lucky.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww.. poor baby. He should be feeling much better by tomorrow.


----------

